

Fear and the Developer - ltcoleman
http://www.southerncoding.com/post/32425012125/fear-and-the-developer

======
ltcoleman
This is my first blog post. Short and sweet, but I believe it conveys a
powerful message. I plan on future posts to be more substance based, but I
just wanted to rant for a minute about a problem that I see far too often.

Thanks for reading!

